# 32 Bugs in One Dive!



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

The crew of the "Luff Monkey" picked up a bucket 'O bugs.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey. Can I have those?


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

I hate you guys! Just kidding. I am so jealous. Very nice! What did you dive? Not asking for numbers, just curious as to Trysler, Timber Holes, etc.?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Plattinum said:


> I hate you guys! Just kidding. I am so jealous. Very nice! What did you dive? Not asking for numbers, just curious as to Trysler, Timber Holes, etc.?


Found a honey hole on a wreck.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Found a honey hole on a wreck.


 did you leave some for seed?:thumbsup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

countryjwh said:


> did you leave some for seed?:thumbsup:


We left as many as we caught. Ran out of bottom time.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

roger, at least you know where to go get em again. wish i could assle up on that many. most i ever got was a few on one dive.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Man I feel lucky when I pull up a couple of them on a dive.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

Not asking where , but was this a rebreather only dive? 130 plus? I know they have got to be thick on some of these deeper numbers that are out of reach for the " open system " guys like me. I would get a rebreather in a second if I didn't have to sell my boat to pay for it.


----------

